# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Fattura acquisto "regime del margine"

## mariaelena

Buongiorno a tutti.. ho un dubbio e spero possiate aiutarmi.
Ho ricevuto una fattura relativa all'acquisto di un'auto usata, da una azienda. 
La fattura è così:  *Quota soggetta a IVA: 1950,00 Euro* 
(che registro normalmente con iva al 20% come indicato)  *Quota assoggettabile al regime dei beni usati "regime del margine" di cui all'art. 36 D.L. n°41/95: 7150,00 Euro*
Come registro in contabilità questo importo????? (esente, esclusa... art???) 
Grazie mille in anticipo a tutti quelli che sapranno aiutarmi... e un saluto a tutti gli altri!!!  :Smile:  
Mariaelena

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno a tutti.. ho un dubbio e spero possiate aiutarmi.
> Ho ricevuto una fattura relativa all'acquisto di un'auto usata, da una azienda.
> La fattura &#232; cos&#236;: *Quota soggetta a IVA: 1950,00 Euro* 
> (che registro normalmente con iva al 20&#37; come indicato) *Quota assoggettabile al regime dei beni usati "regime del margine" di cui all'art. 36 D.L. n&#176;41/95: 7150,00 Euro*
> Come registro in contabilit&#224; questo importo????? (esente, esclusa... art???)
> Grazie mille in anticipo a tutti quelli che sapranno aiutarmi... e un saluto a tutti gli altri!!! 
> Mariaelena

  La fattura &#232; errata.
Il documento in regime del margine non pu&#242; contenere una parte imponibile ed una parte non imponibile, ma &#232; totalmente fuori campo iva.
Ti consiglio di registrare la fattura per 9.100 interamente in regime del margine art.36, conglobando l'iva. 
Ciao

----------

